

Ask HN: Trade your design skills for my technical skills? - ad93611

I am building a startup in Bangalore. I want some web UI design help with creating 4 reasonably simple screens. In return, I offer my time and technical skills.<p>I have designed and developed large and small scale distributed systems. I have worked on web based applications, unix systems in user land and in kernels and build &#38; release systems. I can code in C, C++, java, javascript, python, and a little bit of erlang. I can help with algorithms, math, and even a little bit of SVMs. If there is something specific you want, just ask.<p>I want someone with skills in UI design, photoshop, html, and CSS to work with me for a week in Bangalore. We will develop 4 simple web pages that will work across all popular browsers. I think the pages are simple because none of the pages will have more than 5-6 UI elements.<p>So, does anyone or any startup want to trade skills for a week? Send me a email(in HN profile) and let us work out the details and logistics.
======
bradhe
I've done this before, but only when I knew the designer pretty well as there
is a lot of trust that goes in to this type of arrangement.

"I have designed and developed large and small scale distributed systems. I
have worked on web based applications, unix systems in user land and in
kernels and build & release systems. I can code in C, C++, java, javascript,
python, and a little bit of erlang. I can help with algorithms, math, and even
a little bit of SVMs."

I would really love to talk to a designer that faces a problem in one of those
areas!

